# New Bar on Second Floor of Historic Building



## dcray627 (Apr 6, 2022)

Hello. My client wants to put a bar on the 2nd floor in a historic building. The area is 1800 s.f. and has two exit stairs leaving the floor to ground level. There is an existing restroom. Currently, there is no way a person in a wheelchair can access the space. Does the bathroom need to be accessible? And, is it an ADA requirement for the space to be accessible by a person in a wheelchair?


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 6, 2022)

1. Are you only asking about the ADA federal civil rights law or what construction codes require?
2. What construction code are you using?
3. Will this be a change of occupancy?
4. Are there any local or state laws about construction in historic buildings?


----------



## dcray627 (Apr 6, 2022)

1. I just read if an area has less than 3000 s.f. an accessible route is not required.
2. 2017 Ohio Building Code
3. I think the occupancy prior to this was a museum (A-3). Now it will be A-2.
4. I don't think this will be an issue, but I'll double check.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 7, 2022)

2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design requires all new restrooms to be wheelchair accessible, even if no accessible route is required or provided. 
"Advisory 206.2.3 Multi-Story Buildings and Facilities.  Spaces and elements located on a level not required to be served by an accessible route must fully comply with this document. "  An ADA rep explained at a seminar long ago that they need to be accessible in case an accessible route is provided in the future.

The only exception is in 202.5 and is pretty much limited to State or National Landmarks Register buildings, and not to any old building of local interest.
"Where the State Historic Preservation Officer or Advisory Council on Historic Preservation determines that compliance with the requirements for accessible routes, entrances, or toilet facilities would threaten or destroy the historic significance of the building or facility, the exceptions for alterations to qualified historic buildings or facilities for that element shall be permitted."
to apply.


----------



## dcray627 (Apr 7, 2022)

Paul Sweet said:


> 2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design requires all new restrooms to be wheelchair accessible, even if no accessible route is required or provided.
> "Advisory 206.2.3 Multi-Story Buildings and Facilities.  Spaces and elements located on a level not required to be served by an accessible route must fully comply with this document. "  An ADA rep explained at a seminar long ago that they need to be accessible in case an accessible route is provided in the future.
> 
> The only exception is in 202.5 and is pretty much limited to State or National Landmarks Register buildings, and not to any old building of local interest.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## dcray627 (Apr 7, 2022)

Rick18071 said:


> 1. Are you only asking about the ADA federal civil rights law or what construction codes require?
> 2. What construction code are you using?
> 3. Will this be a change of occupancy?
> 4. Are there any local or state laws about construction in historic buildings?


Thank you


----------



## dcray627 (Apr 7, 2022)

Thank you.


dcray627 said:


> Thank you


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 8, 2022)

dcray627 said:


> I just read if an area has less than 3000 s.f. an accessible route is not required.


Your right but you need to add the sq ft of any other stories including a basement to this except for the first story.

Sounds like you are asking about building codes and not ADA. It's a change of occupancy in a historic building. Need a lot more info for anyone to give you info. Will be required to hire an architect to design plans.


----------

